# timing of gender scan



## MrsC8776

So I'm probably thinking of this a little early but I just can't help myself. This may also be a silly question. 

With twins is it better to do a gender scan at a certain time or is it the same time frame as singletons? Also when did you have your gender scan?


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hey! I don't know when you should have a gender scan done with twins, I just know about the 3D scan which, with twins, should be done before 28 weeks as otherwise it gets too "full" in there to see their faces properly.

We had our gender scan at 16+4 and saw clearly what genders they were! 

Are yours identical or fraternal? 

:hug:


----------



## auntcarrie

I believe the earliest they can see gender would be around 14 weeks with a level II ultrasound (not 3D). Mine were done at 17+1/2 weeks and 16+1/2 weeks.


----------



## san fran shan

I asked at every appointment starting from 13 weeks at the NT scan. The tech referred to twin A as a "he" then when I asked, he said he meant it in the gender neutral way. Finally at my 20 week anatomy scan, we found out. Turns out A is a boy! As hard as it was to wait til 20 weeks, it is more accurate. Apparently girls are harder to tell? We have now had two techs and a perinatologist independently identify them as a boy and girl, so we are pretty confident. 

A friend of mine found out she was having a girl at the 13 week NT scan and they were right, so it is possible. My place just wouldn't do it. I don't think the timing is any different with twins.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you ladies! My husband gets back from Afghanistan around 15 weeks so I'm looking forward to going to that one together. I just wanted to make sure it could be done before he has to leave again. 

Also thank you for the info on the 3D scan. I'm wanting to do that and it is good to know that it should be done before 28 weeks. 

The twins are fraternal!


----------



## lambchops

We had ours at 17 weeks, we had a combined gender and 4d scan. It was hard to see one baby on 4d as one was over the other so weve decided not to waste any money on a further one of them but the gender bit was worth it she said it was clear as day at the 17w what they were and we've had it triple checked now, at each scan weve had with different people so we know for 99.9percent sure that its 2 little girls. Was so fun finding out weeks and weeks ago though, makes it more exciting knowing whats in there!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Had mine today at 15w6d! They were able to clearly see the genders- we're having one of each!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies! That helps me out a ton. Now I just have to be patient until the NT scan on the 14th. Feels like it has been forever since I have seen them.


----------



## mommy2010

id say 18-20 weeks is best still plenty of room i there 

if i had the choice over again i wouldnt of found out lol 
i was told at my 20 week scan i was hving 2 boys then at my 24 week scan was told 1 of each then at my28 week scan she thourt it was 2 girls ive got another scan today so ill be asking again. its worth asking every time you have a scan . or maybe im just unluky one and get a bad tech who also got the measurements wrong lol.


----------



## wondertwins

Mine were both clearly visible as boys at the 15 week scan. Even I could see it. I agree with auntcarrie that the quality of the machine makes a big difference.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We found out at 14 weeks :)


----------

